# Roodepoort



## Ferdi (3/4/15)

Hi guys, i ran out of rayon without noticing it. Where is the closest to roodepoort i can get some by tomorrow? 
Thanks
Ferdi. 

Sent from my LG-D802


----------



## Smoke187 (3/4/15)

only place in GP that has so far is Vape escape and his in MIdrand side. Vape Cartel is getting some in, dont know if @KieranD got his stock yet. 
I would share some with you, but I'm also almost out, got just enough to keep me till next week

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ferdi (3/4/15)

Lol thanks dude. Sure I'll get some somewhere. 

Sent from my LG-D802


----------



## Jakey (3/4/15)

Think vapeclub has too but they in benoni

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smoke187 (3/4/15)

Jakey said:


> Think vapeclub has too but they in benoni


dont see it on their website. 
But the next best thing in case of emergency is some Jap cotton pads or Native wicks


----------

